# card needs formatting ... so the computer says



## Ian.B (Sep 12, 2015)

when I use the card slot on my Dell lappy it occasional tells me I need to format my cards (3) or tells me there are no photos on the card (for once I know more than the computer )

So I need to use the usb cables to  copy photos to the computer . That's not a drama but has anyone got a fix for the drama or ideas why or should I just the use the cables 

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2015)

It sounds like the built in card reader is failing.  Do you have a standalone card reader (not the camera) to use to import into LR?  I would also visually check the card slot for dirt and debris.  The cards themselves might be going bad or have dirty contacts.


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks Cletus; I don't have a card reader that works and I have mainly used the usb cabled until I got the Dell

your thoughts are similar to mine ....... hard to think all three cards are failing so we can agree it's the computer c/reader. Not the end of the world; thanks mate


----------

